# Info par produktiem >  Gaismas diodes datasheet

## Farads

Ir iepirktas diodes 10mm baltas 7-16 cd spilgtas un marka ir HB10B-439AWCA. Izmeklējos, bet neatradu nekur datasheetu. Problēma ir cik lielu strāvu var padot lai sasniegtu maksimālo gaišumu. Padevu 30 mA, bet liekas ka nespīd vēl pilnā spožumā. Tādēļ meklēju cik var būt maksimālā strāva uz šo diodi.

----------


## Vikings

Šeku reku.

----------


## Delfins

> bet liekas


 man arī liekas, ka saule ziemā nepietiekami gaiša... kaut arī tiešā redzamība.. A? bača nosēdusies viņai?
Kā tu vari zināt, ka nespīd tā, cik ir domāts? Ar luxometru mēri?

----------


## abergs

Cik var saprast no ražotāja apzīmējumu sistēmas max izkliedētā jauda 3W,tad pie sprieguma uz
diodes 3,6v (no viena izplatītāja datiem) var izrēķināt max strāvu - mans viedoklis.

----------


## Farads

> bet liekas
> 
> 
>  man arī liekas, ka saule ziemā nepietiekami gaiša... kaut arī tiešā redzamība.. A? bača nosēdusies viņai?
> Kā tu vari zināt, ka nespīd tā, cik ir domāts? Ar luxometru mēri?


  Tur jau tā lieta ka es nevaru pateikt,luksometra nav!
Ja zinātu cik ir maksimālā strāva tad nebūtu problēmu, padotu cik pēc datasheet paredzēts un pieņemtu ka tā tam jābūt.
Vienkārši žēl nosvilināt eksperimentējot.

----------


## Farads

> Cik var saprast no ražotāja apzīmējumu sistēmas max izkliedētā jauda 3W,tad pie sprieguma uz
> diodes 3,6v (no viena izplatītāja datiem) var izrēķināt max strāvu - mans viedoklis.


 Vari pateikt pēc kā nospriedi ka 3W? ( tas nozīmē ka strāva varētu būt pie ~ 0,7 A )

----------


## abergs

> Vari pateikt pēc kā nospriedi ka 3W? ( tas nozīmē ka strāva varētu būt pie ~ 0,7 A )


 http://www.hueyjann.com.tw/english/h...ower%5C001.pdf
ražotājs:
http://www.hueyjann.com.tw/index.htm

----------


## Farads

Mazliet paeksperimentējot un nosvilinot vienu diodi tika konstatēts, ka pie 3,6 voltiem strāva ir tikai 60mA. 
Tas informācijai.

----------


## karloslv

Pie kādas jaudas nosvila? Pie tiem pašiem 3,6*0,06 = 200 mW?

----------


## Farads

Nosvila biški virs 100mA.

----------


## karloslv

Nu tajā datašītā, ko abergs iemeta, nominālā If = 20mA, Uf = 3,6V. Kur viņš tos 3W izrāva?

----------


## abergs

> Kur viņš tos 3W izrāva?


 1.Tā varētu būt jauda impulsā - lai uzlabotu marketingu  ::  
2.Diodes varētu būt pakaļdarinājums firmas diodēm - kā Pionier vai Panasonix  ::

----------


## Farads

> Nu tajā datašītā, ko abergs iemeta, nominālā If = 20mA, Uf = 3,6V. Kur viņš tos 3W izrāva?


 Jā, neievēroju ka augšā labā stūrī rakstīts IF=20mA. Vienīgi nevaru saprast kādēļ viņi neraksta maksimālo pieļaujamo strāvu?
Un tad iznāk, ka visām tām diodēm spilgtums tiek dots pie 20mA. (atšķiras no minimum un typical gandrīz divas reizes)

----------


## karloslv

Šī specene tiešām ir tikai uzmetums, kāda slinkums vai varbūt izrauta lapa, jo normāli papildus darba režīmam būtu norādīt arī absolute maximum ratings.

----------

